# Avoiding after swarms



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

on the old queen you moved - did you remove all the cells?


----------



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

The old queen went into a nuc box with frames that had no queen cells AND she went to a different location, so the swarms were not from her.
I did leave cells in the remaining hive so they would make a queen and live happily ever after. I just didn't expect them to make so many queens . . .


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

You should of split the hive into nucs as many as you had queen cells each one could of made a queen for another hive any that didn't take you just combine with another hive


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Some hives will throw several after swarms and swam themselves to death others will swarm 1 time and that is all it is all about genetics and strength


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

If I am setting swarm traps bring on those after swarms:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Remove all but a couple of the cells remaining in the original colony. then hope they don't still throw at least one after swarm. split the entire original colony up into individual mating nucs and give each on queen cell. evaluate the best queen produced out of the lot sell the rest and recombine the original colony. Make up more than on split from the original colony leaving two or three cells with each. not as likely to after swarm I would think. But then that is where it always gets me. I start thinking.


----------



## EvaST-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Inspected a friends hive on sunday that was bought from me last summer. He is a first time beekeeper. He said he wasnt seeing alot of bees flying so i went to take a look. The bees are swarming here and have been for about 4 weeks. What i saw was amazing i counted 13 queen cells that all had hatched not cut into from the side like sister queens do. These bees swarmed so many times that all the bees are gone.


----------

